

Piracy May Boost Sales, Judge Concludes - nextparadigms
http://torrentfreak.com/piracy-may-boost-sales-111102/

======
yason
For buying MAFIAA products, a much greater barrier than already having a copy
of that film or music album is _not having seen or heard_ it before. Given the
amount of utter crap that is being sold as dvds or cds, the realistic price of
buying something to merely check if it's good is negligible, if not zero. So,
I only ever buy anything if I already know what I'll be getting.

Hence piracy: by obtaining a copy informally it's easy to check out if
something's worth something. Another reason for piracy is better convenience.
And given the "convenience" of hunting a good torrent, the convenience of
buying the same film legally in some sensible format is abysmal.

I'm waiting for the said *AA to give up on the distribution and starting to
sell plain rights instead.

I maybe alone but I can't count the number of times I've found some good music
or a good film and wondered: I've got the product already but where can I just
pay for it without getting a damn cd or dvd. Often I buy it digitally
afterwards (even if I never download it) but that also implicitly supports a
random eletronic music/film store that had nothing to offer and nothing to do
with me acquiring the piece in the first place. It also often forces me to
support a bad format or DRM crap even if some cents of my money eventually end
up to those who created the film or music.

